# Fisher MMII Push plates for 2003 GM & Ford truck.



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't know the exact years but the GM ones were on a 2004-07 Silverado & i believe the same years for the Ford ones.Feel free to ID'em pls. They are very great shape. Solid


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Pics would help your cause


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

There is no set of push plates that fits both a GM and a Ford.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> There is no set of push plates that fits both a GM and a Ford.


I'm under the impression he has 2 different sets


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JFon101231 said:


> I'm under the impression he has 2 different sets


Oooh, duh. That makes more sense...


----------

